# daemons.org



## fernandel (Jan 24, 2020)

I didn't know:
The premium domain name Daemons.org is for sale.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 25, 2020)

How much? But given the latest actions w.r.t. .org, I'd hold my feet.


----------



## sidetone (Jan 25, 2020)

The moment you mentioned it, the price went up.


----------



## yuripv (Jan 25, 2020)

What's so cool about that domain name?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 25, 2020)

$1950 is the minimum bid.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 25, 2020)

What makes it worth a minimum of $1950?

According to GoDaddy mine is estimated at $261 and I have #1 google ranking on a search for "FreeBSD desktop tutorial":




Theirs is listed at an estimated value of $375.

When I checked again it had went up to $1580. Mine's still only worth $261. 









						What Is My Domain Worth? | HostGator
					

If you are interested in selling your domain, you should know it's value and worth. Discover what your domain worth is here.



					www.hostgator.com


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 25, 2020)

That's their list price, not its value to anyone. They're saying that's what they're willing to part with it for. 

Those value listing sites are pointless. When my son closed his theatre company, we wanted to see if we could sell his domain name because it was a pretty well-known, common one. Think cardinalstheatre.com as an example. I had one guy offer $100 and had no offers from anyone else. I just checked on whois and it's still available but, iirc, one of those listing services pegged it at $5000.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 25, 2020)

I hope they're not holding their breath for me to buy it:


> Thanks for your interest in the domain name daemons.org. We (Titan Networks) would rather develop domain names than sell them, but we haven't developed daemons.org yet, and we have a huge backlog of projects. So we would let it go at the right price.



I'd be more interested in seeing the domain names they've developed. They look more like Professional Domain Name Squatters to me.


----------



## sidetone (Jan 25, 2020)

Don't even go for it, unless you really want it, and can find a way for a reasonable price.
Better yet, I know a way to get a domain, but with a caveat. But I'm not going to mention it publicly.


----------



## CraigHB (Jan 26, 2020)

I sat with Network Solutions since the beginning until I realized how over-priced and sucky they are.  It's like you pay the fee every few years and don't think about it again.  Then something happened that had me looking for a new registrar, yeah took that long.

When I started looking around I found that domain squatting is a thing.  There's people that register even thousands of names.  I imagine that could have been a way to fortune some years ago, but now, doesn't seem like a very good business plan.

BTW, I settled on porkbun.com, really like them, night and day difference.  Registrars have come a long way over the years.  I remember waiting days for full propagation before, with them it was like instant, don't know how they pull that off.


----------



## memreflect (Jan 26, 2020)

CraigHB said:


> When I started looking around I found that domain squatting is a thing.  There's people that register even thousands of names.  I imagine that could have been a way to fortune some years ago, but now, doesn't seem like a very good business plan.


Many also buy related domain names for identity/brand reasons.  For example, if you bought a domain name example.com, you might not want people to confuse your site with example.net that might potentially be run by a different entity, so you'd buy them both and redirect people on example.net to example.com.  It's arguably silly (everybody knowz d0t-c0m rulez), but such suggestions are common when you buy a domain name, so people do it (because FUD).

I'm fairly certain Google also owns gogle.com, googl.com, and google.co presumably because peole make typogarphiacl erorrs, and they don't want you visiting some shady site that takes advantage of such an innocent mistake.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 27, 2020)

CraigHB said:


> I settled on porkbun.com


You have to be careful of these types of registrars. If they go under, your domain name can go into limbo and DNS won't even work. That's why it's better to stick with larger, better known names like Namecheap or Gandi


----------

